# Is a 33L tub big enough for a single buck?



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

Is it? Or do i need a bigger one?


----------



## Ruth (Jul 3, 2014)

Its bigger than I would give so I guess so. I don't keep males on their own for long though.


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks I will have to when I first get him, then i'm breeding him to Miracle my black poor tan Then it's back to his tub of course.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

33L is plenty


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

Thank you. Hopefully he will love it


----------

